# Side Dish for Salmon



## Number 18 (Jun 4, 2011)

Hello,

I'm serving grilled salmon with tiny hint of sweetness in it along side white rice with dill weed.

I don't know what makes a good vegetable with this dish (fresh or roasted)?

I'm more into having fresh crispy salad with maybe yogurt/ butter milk dressing to cut the strong flavors in the salmon .
Grilled Salmon I Recipe - Allrecipes.com

Any ideas?


----------



## merstar (Jun 4, 2011)

Roasted or grilled asparagus with a little citrus flavoring would be good, such as:
"Roasted Asparagus with Crisp Shallots" 
(I don't have a link for this - if you're interested, I can PM it to you).

Another great one is "Citrus Green Bean Salad."
Citrus Green Bean Salad Recipe - CooksRecipes.com


----------



## Number 18 (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks but I'm not a fan of asparagus.


----------



## BigAL (Jun 9, 2011)

Risotto, steamed fresh local veggies, green salad of some type.


----------

